# Are you Feeling your age , how many of these resonate with you?



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

This was written by Sandra a young thinking  74 year old lady who is clearly feeling her age physically if not mentally ...the shocking part of it is that I can identify with half of it already and I'm not even out of my 50's yet.. *Yikes*

How many can you identify with?... feel free to add your own.. 

1.When I enter my date of birth in the  little boxes on online forms, I have to scroll down such a long way that  I worry the list will end before I reach 1940.2. Foundation  used to be a make-up bag essential that concealed my little  imperfections. Now, it does the opposite, sinking into wrinkles and  making crevices look bigger. And the imperfections aren’t so little any  more.3. On the bus, I offered my seat to an old dear who looked unsteady on her  pins. Then a well-meaning young girl leapt up to offer me her seat in  turn.

4.  I mix up my children’s names. I call my grandsons by each other’s names  or their father’s, my younger son by the elder one’s name. I’ve  developed a sort of matriarchal dyslexia.



5.It takes me longer to answer a call of nature. I used to be in and out  in no time. Now, what with fumbling with fastenings and tights, people  are banging on the door.

6. Taking  of which, I used to make it through the night. Then it was one trip,  now it’s two. I dread the night it hits double figures.

7. Our marital banter has changed. I can’t tell you what our teases used  to be, as my memory’s not what it was. But these days, all we seem to  joke about is deafness, forgetfulness and never listening to a word the  other one says.

8. I have a terror of being forced to bank online. I’d get confused and  send all my money goodness knows where. I like a nice, old-fashioned  statement on a piece of paper.



9. No one questions whether I’m a senior citizen when I buy cinema, museum  or theatre tickets any more. There was once a brief moment when I’d be  eyed suspiciously, or flatteringly complimented on not looking my age.

10. Oh, the embarrassment I felt when a man was sounding off about  facelifts in front of several of us women. ‘You can always tell,’ he  said. ‘You only have to look at the veiny crocodile hands.’ We couldn’t  help dropping our eyes to our hands. It’s not that I’m lifted, but the  crocodile skin and veins are there in abundance.

11. I have to sit down on the bed to put on my tights.

12.I also have to do up my bra in front and swizzle it round; it’s such an effort to reach round to the back.


13. I hear myself talking about ‘that nice young man’ and ‘that snip of a thing’ — then realise they’re about 35.

14. My hair is getting distinctly thinner — and my eyebrows. I can’t say the same for the hair on my chin.

15 When I hear someone was born in the Nineties, I expect them to be a child, then realise they’re in their 20s.

16. I now read the targeted circulars that come through the door with  alluring offers for pension plans, retirement homes and being tested for  the likelihood of strokes. I also really think some of the elasticated  trousers they sell look rather comfortable.



17. How does the Queen do it? Standing really gets to me these days, yet  she’s always standing up and never seems to tire. And she’s a lot older  than me.

18. I’ve developed a need for peace and quiet. I turn the radio down, my  husband Michael turns it up. And the pumped-up volume of TV ads drives  me mad. Loud noise is too much, unless it’s loud jazz when I’m driving  alone in the car. Is there hope for me yet?


19. Backache, knee ache, toe ache, arthritic joints; you name it, I’ve got it. Even my little finger hurts!

20. I’m getting worried about shrinkage. Friends of my sort of age seem to be looking smaller. Is the same true of me?

21.  It takes me an age to unravel myself in the mornings. I stagger out of  bed, walking bandily as if I’ve just got off a horse, and it’s hard to  straighten out my shoulders before at least three cups of strong coffee.

22. I hate that awful moment when a white van man sees you from behind, wolf-whistles, then says ‘Sorry love!’ when you turn round.



23. I’ve developed a hatred of showers. I like a good soak, a place to rest  my head and being able to reach my feet without toppling into the side  of the wretched shower cubicle.

24. I used to read well into the night. Now, the book slips from my fingers  after only three or four pages. Playing a board game such as Scrabble  also sends me straight to sleep.
25. I’ve realised how long in the tooth I am — and that’s not just stating the obvious. I’m talking about receding gums.

26. I hear myself harping on about the Sixties being such a great decade, then realise it was half-a-century ago.

27. It’s one thing not to remember names, but faces are just as big a  problem — especially those of friends I haven’t seen in a while. Why?  They’ve aged so much!


28. I can’t text with two thumbs. It’s beyond me.

29. Long-haul flights can never be too long for me. I love them — I can  write reams with no interruptions. But afterwards! I’m a wreck for three  days or more.

30. I need to have a pair of glasses in every room in the house. And the car. And my children’s and friends’ houses.

31. I’ll unknowingly repeat the same story to people — often to the person who told it to me in the first place.

32. I check weather forecasts endlessly and never leave home without an extra layer and an umbrella, just in case.



33. If I sleep heavily (rare), I’ll wake up with creases on my face or chest that seem to take forever to disappear.

34.When did I last go on to a nightclub? I sleep less, but seem to need  more. I’m ready for bed by ten. The idea of staying up until midnight  fills me with horror.

35.I attend more and more funeral and memorial services. My washing loads always seem to include a black outfit.

36. I’m getting even worse about not sticking to sell-by dates. I’ve been known to give my beloved three-month-old yoghurts.


37. It's embarrassing how proud I am of still being able to run upstairs (usually).

38. I can't wear high heels any longer than I have to. I walk or drive to  where I’m going in flatties and change in hallways, on the bus or in the  street.

39. I can't read menus (even holding them at arm’s length) without my glasses, which I’ve always left in another bag.

40. Despite the menu-reading problem, I love restaurants with little  candles on the tables, shedding a soft light. I’m not sure I ever wanted  to be in the spotlight, but I certainly don’t any more.


















​​

​


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, she makes some good points that prove that the seventies aren't the new forties...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm sure you'll feel better after you read my responses. I'm 72.



hollydolly said:


> This was written by Sandra a young thinking  74 year old lady who is clearly feeling her age physically if not mentally ...the shocking part of it is that I can identify with half of it already and I'm not even out of my 50's yet.. *Yikes*
> 
> How many can you identify with?... feel free to add your own..
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 6, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm sure you'll feel better after you read my responses. I'm 72.


Very good DW, I'm catching up to you , 70 next February , and agree with some of the statements.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

They will all fall in place with the passing years...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

Good one DW...now you;ve got me skeeeered LOL...

I'm off out to walk away my pains and have lunch in the sun..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

I can relate to quite a few of those.  layful:  I'm 63.

Holly, you keep using that 'still in your 50's' while you can.  Won't be much longer!  

Regarding one of them...once when I was at the gym on the elliptical (wearing my usual spandex workout capris) and was ideal weight, I spied a young guy behind me through his reflection in the window.  He could not take his eyes off my butt as it flexed on the machine. When I finished the machine and turned around....the look on his face was priceless!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, many of these sound very familiar.  But # 12 has me puzzled - about doing up your bra in front and "swizzling" it around.  Huh?  I've always done it that way.  Seems very awkward to do it the other way.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yes, many of these sound very familiar.  But # 12 has me puzzled - about doing up your bra in front and "swizzling" it around.  Huh?  I've always done it that way.  Seems very awkward to do it the other way.



A sight I never tired of watching. I don't me watching you Glinda.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2015)

A video would help as I have trouble with my bro...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yes, many of these sound very familiar.  But # 12 has me puzzled - about doing up your bra in front and "swizzling" it around.  Huh?  I've always done it that way.  Seems very awkward to do it the other way.



I've always done that as well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep, always did the bra that way too.
Never paid any attention to expiration dates. I only throw it out if it tastes bad.  Good for the immune system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Yes, many of these sound very familiar.  But # 12 has me puzzled - about doing up your bra in front and "swizzling" it around.  Huh?  I've always done it that way.  Seems very awkward to do it the other way.



I was thinking the same...  That's how I've always put on my bra..   I distinctly remember my mother teaching me to do it that way when I got my first one. How can anyone  20 y/o or 70 y/o and anywhere in between see to get those tiny hooks in the eyelets behind their backs?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 6, 2015)

I can identify with many of her points except things like the bra issue, I  used to be able to get one off easily but I never needed to personally wear one.  As to the other features of aging...I'll be 79 this year.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 6, 2015)

The bra thing........ All women put on bra's that way, it's only in the movies that the woman puts it on and does it up at the back, because that way looks prettier.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I can relate to quite a few of those.  layful:  I'm 63.
> 
> Holly, you keep using that 'still in your 50's' while you can.  Won't be much longer!



Don't you worry your little head about me lol..I am gonna be using that every single day for the next 11 days... and then after that, I'm working backwards.. :shussh:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> The bra thing........ All women put on bra's that way, it's only in the movies that the woman puts it on and does it up at the back, because that way looks prettier.



Nope not me OA...I can truthfully tell you I have never ever put my bra on back to front and then swizzled it around..I've seen people do it, but I never have..I always put it on the proper way..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was thinking the same...  That's how I've always put on my bra..   I distinctly remember my mother teaching me to do it that way when I got my first one. How can anyone  20 y/o or 70 y/o and anywhere in between see to get those tiny hooks in the eyelets behind their backs?



As in my post above QS...I have never had a problem doing a bra up at the back...seriously never...just feel for the hook and eyes, and click them in..no problem at all


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> As in my post above QS...I have never had a problem doing a bra up at the back...seriously never...just feel for the hook and eyes, and click them in..no problem at all



That's because YOU are special....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

LOL> errrrmmm ...this HAS been said before....not sure it's always a compliment tho' :wiggle:


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 6, 2015)

_31. I’ll unknowingly repeat the same story to people — often to the person who told it to me in the first place.

_Sometimes I *knowingly" repeat the same story to people because all of my acquaintences are so old they don't remember them, anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you worry your little head about me lol..I am gonna be using that every single day for the next 11 days... and then after that, I'm working backwards.. :shussh:



I really looked  forward to my 60th, mostly because I'd get my free bus pass, free ferry pass, discount gym membership, and my birthday trip to Morocco.


----------



## Bee (Apr 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nope not me OA...I can truthfully tell you I have never ever put my bra on back to front and then swizzled it around..I've seen people do it, but I never have..I always put it on the proper way..



I have always put my bra on the proper way as well.


----------



## drifter (Apr 6, 2015)

No, all of my gals have fastened it in the back.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I really looked  forward to my 60th, mostly because I'd get my free bus pass, free ferry pass, discount gym membership, and my birthday trip to Morocco.



Yes unfortunately we don't get free bus passes etc  in England at 60...not for another 6 years, so I've got nothing to look forward to , to soften the blow...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes unfortunately we don't get free bus passes etc  in England at 60...not for another 6 years, so I've got nothing to look forward to , to soften the blow...



No discounts at all? How about the senior rail pass?  Home heating allowance?  Senior discount on Historic England?  We get great discounts on Historic Scotland and National Trust memberships.

Well, don't greet.  Life begins at 60!  Really!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2015)

third off senior rail pass..which I will rarely use anyway..

definitely no Winter fuel allowance until State pension age..

I think the only thing I'm entitled to when I reach 60 is free prescriptions and free eye tests..which the rest of the UK have been getting free for years regardless of age..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> third off senior rail pass..which I will rarely use anyway..
> 
> definitely no Winter fuel allowance until State pension age..
> 
> I think the only thing I'm entitled to when I reach 60 is free prescriptions and free eye tests..which the rest of the UK have been getting free for years regardless of age..



Scotland takes better care of its OAPs!  I get winter fuel allowance, though smaller than the normal one as DH also gets it.  We don't use the railcard that often.  Infrequent trips to London mainly.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 6, 2015)

When I was young I always looked for the back to open a bra, I could do it one handed.  Oh yes I did, I know I am shameless.  I am a nice ole guy now though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I was young I always looked for the back to open a bra, I could do it one handed.  Oh yes I did, I know I am shameless.  I am a nice ole guy now though.



My DH complains that he could undo a one or two hook bra one-handed.  But he can't undo an old lady 3 hook.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2015)

There are those who need to hook up their bras from the back because they need to have things 'fall into place' so to speak.  Others like myself, are more or less already 'in place' so can hook any way they want.  I usually put my sports bra (hookless) on over my head like a t-shirt. Easy peasy, no hooking required.  LOL 

Jim, thanks for sharing with us, you must have been one smooth operator, LOL.


----------



## Bee (Apr 6, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Susie (Apr 6, 2015)

Feel so much better now as I can relate to most of the statements!
Also have to scroll a long way before I get to 1929.
On public transport one look and 2 or 3 persons will jump up and offer their seats.
Haven't forgotten my grandchildren's names, but they've already forgotten mine.
So happy to read that I'm not the only one with backache, knee ache, toe ache, arthritic joints, even the little finger!
Yes, how does the Queen still manage to get around--so impressed by her!

:cool1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My DH complains that he could undo a one or two hook bra one-handed.  But he can't undo an old lady 3 hook.



Ha!   All these guys think they are so cool....  Let them handle THIS!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd just pull it up in front!  There is always a way there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

:lol1: you two!


----------



## Kadee (Apr 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes unfortunately we don't get free bus passes etc  in England at 60...not for another 6 years, so I've got nothing to look forward to , to soften the blow...


Don't cry Holly,   once you reach 60 the other years fly by quickly,  we get a seniors card when we turn 60 but don't really get any benefits from the SA government, if we go to  NSW we can go on a 800 km bus trip for $ 2.50 return its called a seniors excursion, you can go anywhere in NSW and stay overnight but it costs you $5 return if you stay O/N, we have been a trip in NSW twice stayed O/N once We are planning on going somewhere in NSW while we are up in Qld this winter.
( Where we go each winter I s on the NSW/ Qld border)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2015)

OMG Kadeee...don't tell me the years will fly by even quicker than they do already... **deep sobbing** here now :crying:


----------



## Pam (Apr 7, 2015)

I received my bus pass and winter fuel allowance when I was 60. State retirement age has increased since then of course.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Pam said:


> I received my bus pass and winter fuel allowance when I was 60. State retirement age has increased since then of course.



I started getting my first state pension at age 61 and 11 months, which was just over a year ago.  A friend of mine who was born 9 months later won't get hers until she is 63.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone born after 1952 has to wait until they are 66 now before receiving the State pension..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually I've just checked that and this is what it says on the DWP page ..

What is my State Pension age?
The date you reach State Pension age depends on when you 
were born.
For men born before 6 December 1953, the current State 
Pension age is 65.
For women born after 5 April 1950 but before 6 December 
1953, their State Pension age is between 60 and 65.
Table 1 on page 10 shows the State Pension age for women 
born on or after 6 April 1951 but before 6 April 1953.
Increase in State Pension age to 66
From December 2018 the State Pension age for both men 
and women will start to increase to reach 66 in October 2020.
These changes affect you if you were born on or after 6 
December 1953 but before 6 April 1960


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ent_data/file/372563/dwp026-state-pension.pdf


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

I lucked out. I was born in 1952 in Feb and my friend was born in November.  My DH got his at 65, just two months before I got mine.


----------

